# What was your experience with Manhattan Club?



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 28, 2013)

I am asking because I have a friend staying there this week, and she is actually staying via exchange, so a really difficult exchange you think you will never get, and yet she got it.  She is grateful for the ability to stay there for much less than owners stay. 

But the unit is a disappointment because there is wallpaper peeling off of the walls, rusty blinds, and just a general kind of "dirty" feel to it.  I told her to call and ask the front desk if they can switch her room (New Year's week is doubtful), and she is going to do that.  

Is this the norm for Manhattan Club? We are going in late May, and I am actually not going to Napa Valley because of this week in NYC.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 28, 2013)

Cindy,
It has been a few years since I stayed at MC. It was an older building but I was not being picky about some loose wallpaper or older tile in the bathrooms. The beds were great, it was quiet, the kitchen was clean, the internet free and saw no bugs.

Loved the location. Will go back when my 1 in "whatever" is over.

NYC is just GREAT -- don't miss it for a rusty blind or two.


----------



## Karen G (Dec 28, 2013)

So sad to hear MC has declined, but it is an aging property. We used to own there and the last time we stayed there was about 3-4 yrs. ago, I think. The biggest feature of the place is its location.

One doesn't stay at MC to spend a lot of time in the unit--there's too much stuff to do and see right outside the door.  The units we stayed in were always clean and there was daily maid service. The kitchenette is mainly good for storing leftovers from restaurant meals, making a cup or coffee or tea, and having some snacks. It's not large enough or equipped to do any major cooking--but with all the food choices in NYC that's not a problem.

Have a great time in May, and bring lots of money!


----------



## RuralEngineer (Dec 28, 2013)

The building is old but in general I have been happy with my unit at the MC.  There are some minor issues with bathroom fittings, wall paper, and bathroom tile grout.

They are updating the business center, and fitness room.  The owner's lounge looks like it has been refreshed.

Stephen


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 28, 2013)

It may be just that room. When we stayed there two years ago, we were in two different rooms on the same floor.  Both were very nice. I saw nothing that said "worn" or "worn out." It was perfectly nice, and in fact, we enjoyed it so much, I'm already negotiating with an exchange company (not RCI) to trade back in there in 2015.  

I'd recommend your friend complain specifically about the poor condition of things, and ask for a better room. Can't hurt to ask.

Dave


----------



## chriskre (Dec 29, 2013)

Lucky friend Cindy.

I stayed last year at MC for NYE and I thought it needed a sprucing up.
It's definitely showing it's age.

The bed was comfortable but the couch bed horrendous.
The wallpaper is a dingy beige-yellow and outdated.
The bathroom was dated in the master bathroom. 
You can't open the windows in the room cause they are bolted shut so it can get pretty hot with the heat on.  

It wasn't horrendous and you won't be in the room much unless you catch the flu like me and then get stuck inside for a day or two.  I guess being stuck in the room made me more aware of how dated it really was.  Until then I was enjoying NYEve in NYC.


----------



## rhonda (Dec 29, 2013)

We were there for Thanksgiving week and had a great unit.  It was the larger 1BR layout and while not yet renovated it was clean and in good condition.


----------



## rhonda (Dec 29, 2013)

chriskre said:


> You can't open the windows in the room cause they are bolted shut so it can get pretty hot with the heat on.


Interesting.  We could both turn off the heat AND open the window.  We did both!


----------



## chriskre (Dec 29, 2013)

rhonda said:


> Interesting.  We could both turn off the heat AND open the window.  We did both!



Well I was very tempted to go out and buy a screwdriver.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 29, 2013)

chriskre said:


> Well I was very tempted to go out and buy a screwdriver.



Rick travels with a multi-tool in our suitcase.  You never know when you need something fixed.  He buys those tools for all our cars, both suitcases, and drawers in the bathroom, laundry room and kitchen.  He loves those tools.  It's just weird.  

My friend hasn't emailed me back again.  She is a TUG member, so she will maybe weigh in here.  I told her it's probably slim pickin's for available units.  I am sure they are at capacity with owners.  This was her idea of a dream week, so maybe it was a bit of a disappointment after building up her excitement to see the unit in disrepair.  She lives in NY state.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 29, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Rick travels with a multi-tool in our suitcase.  You never know when you need something fixed.  He buys those tools for all our cars, both suitcases, and drawers in the bathroom, laundry room and kitchen.  He loves those tools.  It's just weird.
> 
> My friend hasn't emailed me back again.  She is a TUG member, so she will maybe weigh in here.  I told her it's probably slim pickin's for available units.  I am sure they are at capacity with owners.  This was her idea of a dream week, so maybe it was a bit of a disappointment after building up her excitement to see the unit in disrepair.  She lives in NY state.




But to be fair, do you/we/she think the MC itself is the primary destination, or is it more about what's outside?  It's NYC, after all.  Location is unbeatable, and I don't remember doing much more than changing clothes, showering, and sleeping in the room the entire week we were there.  We were out and about nearly every moment otherwise. (Not excusing things being in disrepair, but given how busy the place is, a bit of wear and tear has to be allowed.)

Dave


----------



## joader (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks for posting Cindy.  After being here 3 days there are defiantly pros and cons.  The location is unbeatable!  We normally spend lots of money on cabs and so far we have only taken one.  You can walk anywhere.  The people at the MC are very friendly and helpful but we did not get a good room.  I stay in the city often (usually at Marriott's) and i know what a NYC hotel room should look like. A little rust is not a big deal but this room is not being taken care of at all.  We're on the 22nd floor and i was told that only the 23-26th floors have been updated.  After the new year they will work their way down (a full update is expected by December 2014). 

The fitness/business area is gorgeous and so is the lobby but our room is very sad.  It's hard to feel relaxed and comfortable when the couch is full of stains and the walls have marks (which i swear are blood) on them.  Wall paper is peeling everywhere and there are black spots behind it.  Even the blinds have red marks and are very dirty.  A little paint would go a long way.  It is just very dingy and dirty and not the feel of luxury.  The beds are very comfortable and the bathroom is nice but the rest of the room needs a major face lift.  They offered to move us but they didn't have anything on the 23-26th and my husband said we should stay because with this room we know what to expect.  

i'm not complaining, but I guess when i saw how many points it cost to trade in and when i looked on the site at the hotels pictures i had a glamorous picture in my head!


----------



## Miss Marty (Dec 29, 2013)

*Housekeeping*



joader said:


> It's hard to feel relaxed and comfortable
> when the couch is full of stains and the walls
> have marks (which i swear are blood) on them.



Call housekeeping and ask for a couple of clean sheets and/or comforts to place over the couch and chair. The fresh linens will make the room appear brighter & you`ll feel more comfortable when sitting on them.


----------



## joader (Dec 29, 2013)

Thank you for the tips!!  We actually called down and got several extra sheets and pillow cases to do exactly that.


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 30, 2013)

The negatives that I recall were:

1) VERY slow elevators.  Some days it took 10-15 minutes before an elevator would stop.
2) Small units, but that's to be expected in NYC.
3) Essentially no kitchen.  A microwave, mini-fridge and dishwasher doesn't make a "partial kitchen".  And they don't allow any outside cooking appliances (not even a crock pot).
4) The furniture and color selections (mostly shades of brown) give it an old, worn look.


----------



## hvsteve1 (Dec 30, 2013)

_walls have marks (which i swear are blood)_

This is New York City.  Blood on the walls is to be expected. Did they spackle the bullet holes?


----------



## joader (Dec 30, 2013)

we moved to the 23rd floor today and i swear i am in a different hotel!  AMAZING ROOM!  AMAZING!!!  the hotel will be something else once it's completely remodeled, so glad we moved.


----------



## Karen G (Dec 30, 2013)

joader said:


> we moved to the 23rd floor today and i swear i am in a different hotel!  AMAZING ROOM!  AMAZING!!!  the hotel will be something else once it's completely remodeled, so glad we moved.



So glad to read the good news! Enjoy the rest of your stay.


----------



## travs2 (Dec 30, 2013)

*What is your experience with the Manhattan Club*

Glad to hear that your issues have been resolved.  As they say " the squeaky wheel gets the oil".  Congrats and enjoy your trip.


----------



## RuralEngineer (Dec 30, 2013)

*Pics*

Appreciate pics of the update.  

Stephen


----------



## joader (Dec 30, 2013)

thank you, everyone!  here are some picture from the new room.  it's just beautiful.


----------



## joader (Dec 30, 2013)

it is only letting me upload one at a time.


----------



## joader (Dec 30, 2013)

bare with me.


----------



## joader (Dec 30, 2013)

stand up shower


----------



## joader (Dec 30, 2013)

last one.  The pictures really don't do the room justice.  it is beautiful.


----------



## matbec (Dec 30, 2013)

*Thank you for the pics!*

Hope the rest of your trip goes smoothly!

Just curious ... is this a studio or a 1bedroom?

Thanks!


----------



## joader (Dec 31, 2013)

we have a studio but it's VERY large.  waiting for the ball to drop.

Happy New Year, Tug Family!


----------



## herillc (Jan 1, 2014)

Glad that you got a new room!
Just saw this thread, I was shocked to see it, but I am happy that they moved you to a better room.
Enjoy the rest of your stay!!


----------

